# Noise marines and rhinos



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm currently doing an emperors children list and am wandering whether rhino's are worth taking with noise marines. I know that they would protect the squad somewhat but it would also limit their shooting which is their strongest point. Just want to know what people's opinions are on the matter


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I would keep them out of rhinos. You need those points to go towards more noise marines or upgrades for them. Most of their weapons that you want will be assault weapons anyway, so you will get the full distance of shooting unlike the rapid fire bolters. Plus your noise marines themselves will cost a lot of points in the long run and you will need as many units as you can get, taking rhinos will only lesson that amount.


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats what I thought, its just people tend to bleat on about the importance of transports but I'v never found them that useful


----------



## Emperor's Child (Apr 23, 2009)

Transports are useful when you dont want your terminators destroyed due to a deep strike mishap or your Kharn shot down while he is just running around on his mighty 6' speed.. 
But for Noise Marines, a rhino is like an extra Blasmaster you could equip, which you are much better off having anyway


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

It all depends on your tactics really...and actualy rhinos are more useful to noises than to most other units, as they dont need to assault from them, they need to get in range. You will have to get into 24" range anyway, you could do that while moving, or you could close in with one movement phase, and shoot assault2 right away and heavy3 next turn. So basicaly it comes down to your needs, noise marines can get killed while moving around anyway, and rhinos offer protection to those feeble and costly units.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

I play a Deathguard list and find that I often pay the points for a rhino. 
Mostly because I feel slow without them.

Just because a squad buys a rhino does not mean the rhino needs to be deployed right next to them. Build a wall of mobile bunkers and force your opponent to do what you want. Funnel him into your fields of fire. If he blows up your rhinos, you've now got more cover. 

Not to mention that rhinos are now taxis. Which can be a nice perk.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi - ive been playing Emperors children for quite a while and i have a very balenced list (i came 3rd at devourer with them )

rhino's are a must have for any squad of noise marines - i run 2 squads of 10 in standard rhino's (with combi plasma) i have 7 sonic blasters 2 standard and a champ with fist and doom siren (one of the main reasons u need rhino's!) let me break it down for you and hopefully you will see why i use them and how it can work effectively.

as others have pointed out they are cheap (45 points for mine) are hard to kill in this edition and can move 12" a turn. you can get up 2 8 shots a turn when going 6 inches (2 pintles and 2 sonics from hatches) or a drive by coom siren flame template on a squad of bikes or marines - very nasty as you can kill like 5 doods if your well positioned - and 4 15 points its good value.
its also another armoured target to consider for you oppenant. vehicles are so much better now and mine tend to last until i have got where i need to be (saves my defilers being shot at).

well thats the rhino itself covered but with the noiseyboys inside you can really take virtually any unit to skoool - il go thru my last assault i did at my local gaming club on monday against 30 orks. they charged my rhino (due to waaagh) and "shaken" it (it had gone 12) they pretty much covered the front and a bit of the side. I then got my marines out and position 1" away from the orks while my rhino reversed out the way to go shout some other orks somewhere... anyway i thin i killed 10 orks with the doomsiren alone which is nice as ud agree and then opened up with the guns!

my squad shoots twice (assault) each so thats 14 sonic shots and 2 pistols from the other 2 standards. thats 16 shots (20 if the rhino had been able 2) i think 12 hit and 7 died from shooting - pretty average really. then you move to the assault phase and do something alot of ppl forget to do with noise marines who have the guns and use them to assault! with I5 you go 1st vs most things or at least at the same time. obviously i go b4 orks in this case. 3 attacks each on the charge. 27 normal attacks and 3 pf. i think 16 hit and 7 wounded from the normals and i killed a further 2 with the pf. so that was 26 dead orks b4 he hit me back! (i think i lost 2 marines to his klaw). safe to say he lost his ld test and he fled and with i5 it would have been rude not to catch him and kill the squad outright. 30 orks in one turn. all thanks to the rhino and what it can do which is stop you noise marines betting picked off one by one. (my 10 cost me 300+ points and i protect them as such) these guys defo perform best out of a rhino. doom siren alone! move 12 and get out if you have a nice flame template situation on some assault marines. then sonic the rest and take the charge - chances are you will still go 1st. see what works for you but dont think that because you pay 5 points for a gun you have to get all the shots everyturn. you dont. noise marines basically give you 5 attacks on in one turn per man. better than 3 obviously (heavy 3 is just an added bonus!)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If your going without rhinos remember that their is still a hell of a lot out their that can out shoot you so terrain selection will be key.


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

yea but rhinos are to awesome to leave in the garage!


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rhinos are exelent for nothing other then protection, they can give you an armor value, and once you've deployed your squad, you can use the rhino to sheild them from anything you really want to.


----------



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

There are three types of Noise Marine squads: Assaulters (Doom Siren, Power Weapon, Sonic Blasters), Gun Line (All Sonic Blasters), and Objective Holders (Blastmaster, Sonic Blasters). Except for dedicated objective holding squads with a blastermaster that would like to sit still every turn, rhinos are a must. Even a squad of eight or so Sonic Blaster marines needs to get into position within 24", preferably in cover. Yes their weapons are assault class, but they certainly aren't maximized on the run, and you will be losing marines while trying to find cover. One turn in a rhino is worth it. As for the assault variant, obviously it is pointless footslogging these bad boys.

As someone pointed out above, noise marines are very well served being transported as they can can do a tonne of damage on the turn they disembark. Another important consideration with Noise Marines is that they don't mind combat with their higher than average init. So getting them up the field faster isn't a bad thing at all. The same can't be said for all cult troops. And if you are fighting a very static army that is quite shooty but sucks in combat, certain Guard or Tau lists come to mind, you don't want to be footslogging the whole game while they out-shoot you to death.

Mobility, especially troop mobolity, is very important in 5th edition. And rhinos are super cheap, assuming you don't bother with any upgrades at all. The versatility they give you is incredible for their low cost.


----------

